# 49ers at FALCONS.....Let's get it on



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

Trip to the big one on the line. Time to put up or shut up. 

RISE UP ATL!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice catch for a 1st


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

JULIO!!  Td Atlanta


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 20, 2013)

Juuuuuuuuuuuuulio......


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 20, 2013)

TD followed by 3 and out for the D! Great start!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like Matt Ryan could be in for a big day.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

10-0 Falcons.  Let's go Defense!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 20, 2013)

I love the look on Harbaugh's face He doesn't have a clue what to do!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

Julio is goin' off!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

TD Julio.  I guess? Dang commercial breaks


----------



## one_shot (Jan 20, 2013)

17-0 Falcons!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

Man the dome is  Rocking.  Cmon D!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 20, 2013)

Here they go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

TD Niners.   17-7 Atl 

Falcons need to drive down and answer.


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

Does Atlanta have any killer instinct?


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Here they go



again......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

Cmon man


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 20, 2013)

They need to tighten up!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 20, 2013)

It's about to get worse. I hope I'm wrong but they most likely will score now then they get the ball 1st in 2nd half.


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

Do these clowns not know Davis is eating their lunch?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2013)

Typical falcon football...


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok Smith you are getting out coached right now. TIME TO MAKE SOME ADJUSTMENTS


----------



## nickel back (Jan 20, 2013)

don't look now.....

yea,just can't help but laugh

and Rex your, SPOT ON!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 20, 2013)

don't  play for the field goal, try to score a TD


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice drive


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2013)

Over should hit!


----------



## one_shot (Jan 20, 2013)

24-14 Sure got quiet!


----------



## marknga (Jan 20, 2013)

Falcons may be underdogs but right now they look like NFC Champs.
Lets go Birds!


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

marknga said:


> Falcons may be underdogs but right now they look like NFC Champs.
> Lets go Birds!



The key words are "right now"


----------



## 25.06 (Jan 20, 2013)

Let's go falcons


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

Tighten up Defense


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

Secondary is getting gashed. We need to Tattoo the tattoo


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 20, 2013)

Any way it ends you can't blame Matt Ryan if we lose! No D!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

Ryan will have to throw for 600 yards to win this game...


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 20, 2013)

Apparently the defensive game plan is for the secondary to give Randy Moss and Vernon Davis at least a 12 yard cushion and not tackle them till they pick up 20...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2013)

one_shot said:


> 24-14 Sure got quiet!



And now?


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

I am hearing choking sounds......again.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 20, 2013)

Ut Oh!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 20, 2013)

Aw Man! Can't turn it over!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 20, 2013)

Dodged a bullet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 20, 2013)

Still.......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 20, 2013)

Bad call on roughing passer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2013)

Now that was some sure tackling.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 20, 2013)

Robinson for Governor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 20, 2013)

And the worst DB in the NFL saves a touchdown!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

Let's go Birds.


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

9'ers covering the spread....


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok Smith its time to do some coaching stuff LIKE MAKING ADJUSTMENTS


----------



## nickel back (Jan 20, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let's go Birds.



they are,to the oven.......the D sucks

still.....


sure do wish they would win though.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 20, 2013)

will be lucky if its not overturned


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

Good Call


----------



## nickel back (Jan 20, 2013)

nickel back said:


> will be lucky if its not overturned



call for us


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

If I am SF, I let them score because you know you can take it right down the field!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

That's gonna leave a mark


----------



## nickel back (Jan 20, 2013)

ball game


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 20, 2013)

Its embarrassing how Coach Smith got out coached today


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, guess they ran out of miracles...


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Its embarrassing how Coach Smith got out coached today



He got out coached last week if you will remember.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, they may have lost but....they'll always have this


----------



## nickel back (Jan 20, 2013)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Its embarrassing how Coach Smith got out coached today



and how the Falcons got beat when they was up by 17


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 20, 2013)

This one is on the defensive secondary. They couldn't cover a rock with a blanket.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

O well. Good game


----------



## nickel back (Jan 20, 2013)

........


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 20, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> This one is on the defensive secondary. They couldn't cover a rock with a blanket.



Nope its all on Smith, he can't make a adjustment to save his life pitiful to be so good at pre game scheming and soo bad a mid game adjustments


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> This one is on the defensive secondary. They couldn't cover a rock with a blanket.



They are terrible.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 20, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> O well. Good game



man that game sucked,how was it a good game.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 20, 2013)

Man the D needs help!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2013)

After being up 17-0, San Fran out scored the falcons 28-7.  Ouch


----------



## nickel back (Jan 20, 2013)

really it does not matter,no one is going to beat NE


----------



## nickel back (Jan 20, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> After being up 17-0, San Fran out scored the falcons 28-7.  Ouch



here is your answer SpotandStalk


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2013)

Ch-Ch-Ch-Choke!


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 20, 2013)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Nope its all on Smith, he can't make a adjustment to save his life pitiful to be so good at pre game scheming and soo bad a mid game adjustments



I disagree. He isn't the one "covering" San Fran's wide receivers. There is no reason all of their WR's should be afforded a 12 yard cushion at every snap. There is no reason Vernon Davis should be left alone down the sideline. That secondary is absolute garbage.


----------



## Buckfever (Jan 20, 2013)

Once again Ryan cost them another game, Gonzalez wide open in the end zone and Ryan failed to throw the ball to him for a sure TD. Falcons will never make it to the Superbowl with Ryan as quarterback. Not to mention the lack of close coverage by the secondary.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 20, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Ch-Ch-Ch-Choke!



not a choke,take a look at post 69


----------



## marknga (Jan 20, 2013)

Great season Birds ....


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 20, 2013)

Same ol' same ol'!


----------



## GAGE (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh well, come on NE, I hope they destroy the ravens.


----------



## Buckfever (Jan 20, 2013)

marknga said:


> Great season Birds ....



Very true statement.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 20, 2013)

tcward said:


> I am hearing choking sounds......again.




GOSH, I sure miss drhunter1 from last week when he made those bodacious statements about the Falcons gonna win.

WELL, tcward said it right in his quote above.................Those Falcons would choke on their own spit it seems.  When you are fortunate enough to get a 20 point lead last week and then end up in overtime and then a 17 point this week and can't hold it either.......Well those dirty birds are cooked well done again it seems.  I guess they can sit at home and watch who really will win the big in a couple of weeks.

One other thing, that guy named ARTHUR sure did look like he had a "BLANK" look on his face when his Falcons choked on another big one.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 20, 2013)

Better start looking at the upcoming draft for a new receiving TE!


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

GAGE said:


> Oh well, come on NE, I hope they destroy the ravens.



Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> Better start looking at the upcoming draft for a new receiving TE!



and a secondary.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

Wait till next year


----------



## sea trout (Jan 20, 2013)

sad ending! the falcons were very close!
maybe gonzalas will stay one more year!
i hope the pats take it all!!!!!
 maybe falcons next year!!!!!!!!!
go falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 20, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> Well, they may have lost but....they'll always have this



yes!!! we do have this victory!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 20, 2013)

Any team who consistently gives up 17 and 20 point leads don't deserve to win. They have always been good at the " role over and play dead" game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

nickel back said:


> really it does not matter,no one is going to beat NE



Heard that before.


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wait till next year



Don't we say that every year?


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 20, 2013)

tcward said:


> Don't we say that every year?



Yep, from day one that is the most used saying by Falcons fans. I know I'm one


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2013)

nickel back said:


> not a choke,take a look at post 69



2 minutes to go, 2nd down on the 14, 6 needed to win the game. That's choke baby.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

tcward said:


> Don't we say that every year?



Sorry I left out


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 20, 2013)

Defense definetly has to be addressed. 

Great season overall. One short, though.


----------



## aligator (Jan 20, 2013)

Its a great day in San Francisco.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 20, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wait till next year



i know i do!

it's gonna happen, and when it does, we'll be one of those teams that are at the top every year!


is everyone else having to look at biden or obama on the right side of their screen all the time????
or is it just me?
as if i'm not dissapointed enough this afternoon!


----------



## 25.06 (Jan 20, 2013)

Good game, wish the falcons had won, but still proud of them. Great season no matter what all these negative people say.


----------



## Resica (Jan 20, 2013)

Good game.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 20, 2013)

yes, it was a great season. But the defensive secondary needs to be addressed. Samuel and DeCoud can't cover everybody, and Robinson isn't even fit to be a waterboy. Yeah, he made a TD saving strip towards the end, but I never once saw him within 10 yards of his receiver. And he can't tackle if his life depended on it.


----------



## duckndog (Jan 20, 2013)

Buckfever said:


> Once again Ryan cost them another game, Gonzalez wide open in the end zone and Ryan failed to throw the ball to him for a sure TD. Falcons will never make it to the Superbowl with Ryan as quarterback. Not to mention the lack of close coverage by the secondary.



Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I think you couldn't be more wrong.  This one's on the defense.  The 49ers had their way in the second half.  The fumble was costly, but if the defense played halfway decent we still win.

Matt's Stats: 30 of 42 for 396 yards, 3 TDs /1 INT.


----------



## riprap (Jan 20, 2013)

0 points in the second half.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 20, 2013)

elfiii said:


> 2 minutes to go, 2nd down on the 14, 6 needed to win the game. That's choke baby.



So regardless of how the opposing team plays and what you're team does, if you're 2 minutes to go and can't score a TD, its a choke? That's a terrible definition of choke.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2013)

duckndog said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I think you couldn't be more wrong.  This one's on the defense.  The 49ers had their way in the second half.  The fumble was costly, but if the defense played halfway decent we still win.
> 
> Matt's Stats: 30 of 42 for 396 yards, 3 TDs /1 INT.



The fumble clearly hurt but I don't think the Falcons would even be in the playoffs without Ryan. If Atl had half a defense and any type of ground game they would be dangerous.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 20, 2013)

Well it was a great season. Hate it ends.


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

riprap said:


> 0 points in the second half.



THAT is a choke.....


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> The fumble clearly hurt but I don't think the Falcons would even be in the playoffs without Ryan. If Atl had half a defense and any type of ground game they would be dangerous.



I agree.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2013)

riprap said:


> 0 points in the second half.



That says it all.  They need to dump Turner.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 20, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> That says it all.  They need to dump Turner.



Turner is done. He just doesn't pound it in the hole anymore. He tip toes too much now. They also desperately need a shut down corner that can cover man to man. No way should a DB be giving up a 10-12 yard cushion at the line of scrimmage.


----------



## Rackbuster (Jan 20, 2013)

Typical Falcons game, 1st half make the points and second half do nothing. I can't believe the coachs didn't assigned someone to watch Davis with all the big plays he made so I would have to put some blame on defense coaching.
Hope Tony comes back and can get him a Superbowl ring.


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 20, 2013)

The no call on pass interference 4th down didn't help. I can assure you had that been the 49ers with the ball down by 4 the flag is thrown. Same thing as that bogus personal fowl penalty for brushing the QB's facemask called against Atlanta. That would not have been called on the 49ers. 
We did nothing in the second half and do need to draft some defensive help but we are Atlanta and for whatever reason we never catch a break! And it's not just in football either!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 20, 2013)

We lost for one reason only..Smith got took to the coaching woodshed by Harbough. Total lack of in game adjustments..same thing last week also we just got a Mircle last week


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 20, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Typical falcon football...



You hit the nail on the head.

I was cheering for the Falcons.

I almost thought they had a chance when they went up 17-0.

Still the silly Falcons.


----------



## waterdogs (Jan 20, 2013)

To rise up< then fall down< love it.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 20, 2013)

Fail.


----------



## Curlydog (Jan 20, 2013)

BYE--BYE  BIRDIE


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 20, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> That says it all.  They need to dump Turner.



They need Eddie lacy


----------



## JLeodhas (Jan 21, 2013)

Mr Lacy would be a good fit for them.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 21, 2013)

People need to appreciate how great they did. I think they did awesome look at the rest of the teams that did not get as far as the Falcons.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 21, 2013)

They need a freaking defense!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 21, 2013)

waterdogs said:


> To rise up< then fall down< love it.



At least the Falcons gave the fans hope. It was nice to have an extended season. Unlike the Aints fans who knew their season was over after the first 6 games. 



Bunch of cheaters


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 21, 2013)

glynr329 said:


> People need to appreciate how great they did. I think they did awesome look at the rest of the teams that did not get as far as the Falcons.



Very true I bet K.C. or Jacksonville would have traded seasons..................


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 21, 2013)

glynr329 said:


> People need to appreciate how great they did. QUOTE]
> 
> Great?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 21, 2013)

Did Willie Martinez call the D during the second half?


----------



## nickel back (Jan 21, 2013)

Could careless how they did,not going to the bowl the season means nothing.that simple......


----------



## elfiii (Jan 21, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> So regardless of how the opposing team plays and what you're team does, if you're 2 minutes to go and can't score a TD, its a choke? That's a terrible definition of choke.



2 minutes 2 go, Ball on the 14, 2nd down, 4 yds to go for a 1st down, you have the momentum and need 6 to win and your last 2 plays from scrimmage are epic fails. Call it whatever you wish. I call it "Choke" and am content with that appellation.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 21, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Did Willie Martinez call the D during the second half?



What "D during the second half"?


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 22, 2013)

That was horrible.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOSH, I sure miss drhunter1 from last week when he made those bodacious statements about the Falcons gonna win.
> 
> WELL, tcward said it right in his quote above.................Those Falcons would choke on their own spit it seems.  When you are fortunate enough to get a 20 point lead last week and then end up in overtime and then a 17 point this week and can't hold it either.......Well those dirty birds are cooked well done again it seems.  I guess they can sit at home and watch who really will win the big in a couple of weeks.
> 
> One other thing, that guy named ARTHUR sure did look like he had a "BLANK" look on his face when his Falcons choked on another big one.   :





drhunter1, where have you been.  I left this one JUST for YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 22, 2013)

drhunter1 said:


> That was horrible.



its been horrible for 30 years


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 23, 2013)

This didn't hurt me as bad as the loss vs the Cowboys in 81? I went to Church with them looking like winners and when I got back it was a bit different.


----------

